# OBDeleven "Check Ignition and try again"



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey guys.

I got an OBDeleven today and managed to change a few adaptations, however some would keep saying "Check Ignition and try again". I tried keeping ignition off, with mmi on. Ignition on and mmi on. Ignition off and mmi off.

I heard something about the bonnet needing to be open? 
Is that the case?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Did you always have an internet connection?
Hoggy.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Did you always have an internet connection?
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,
Yes, wifi and 5g


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

I found that when trying to use some of the apps.

Gave up and instead used the long coding, which worked, and has the added bonus of being free.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

revulike said:


> I found that when trying to use some of the apps.
> 
> Gave up and instead used the long coding, which worked, and has the added bonus of being free.


What is the long coding for the open exhaust valves please?

Do you mean 
Unit 1
Coding
Bite 9 
Disable Bit 2?


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi BigMac,

I didn't try the exhaust flaps code. My car seems to have flap open constantly already (possibly from the stage 1 remap).

HBA, headlight washer off, TSR and TTS Rev counter all worked ok through long coding.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

revulike said:


> Hi BigMac,
> 
> I didn't try the exhaust flaps code. My car seems to have flap open constantly already (possibly from the stage 1 remap).
> 
> HBA, headlight washer off, TSR and TTS Rev counter all worked ok through long coding.


Ah ok, I wasn't aware of open flaps from a stage, thats cool xD

What is the long coding for the central rev counter please?


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

I used the code at the beginning of the byte/bit thread:

For TT (only 1 flag has to be ticked, no combinations):
Unit 17
Byte 9
enable bit 0 red zone + logo TTs
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TT (my 2014/2015). < ************** THIS ONE. *****************
enable bit 1 red zone + logo TTrs (my 2016)
enable bit 1 + 2 red zone + logo TT (my 2016)
reset the MMI and leave the car locked for a while

I forgot, I also added the lap timer through long coding. Also check out the end of the byte/bit thread, as the Rev counter seems dependent on MY and variant. I didn't actually like it, and changed it back to standard!

For exhaust flap, it seems one guaranteed method is to ensure flap is open then unplug the servo. Clear any fault with OBD.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Since posting I have tried to make the exhaust flaps open with the hood open, in maintenance mode.

The app keeps saying "Check ignition and try again"
The car is turned on, put into dynamic, turned off, gear moved to park, mmi turned on - no ignition.
Am i missing something?

the long coding appears different than in tutorials online.. there is no "exhaust flaps" text in
Unit 1
Coding
Byte 9
Bit 2


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

can you try with VCDS? much simpler, I guess


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> can you try with VCDS? much simpler, I guess


Unit 1, long coding, byte 9 brings me to the below screen
(which doesnt say "exhaust flaps" in Bit 2, like all tutorials say it should?)

Am I in the right place?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Don't know if that coding works with obd11 too


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> Don't know if that coding works with obd11 too


Yea all the tutorials online are using obd11.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

I thought the ignition had to be ON.


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

revulike said:


> I thought the ignition had to be ON.


All the tutorials, including




(at 1:10).

Say to ignition on, put into sports mode, ignition off, turn mmi on with ignition off. Then enable.
Am i doing it wrong?


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Really frustrating, haven't been able to figure this issue out. 

Anyone have any other suggestions/solutions? 

Appreciated <3


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I did this code at the time using VCDS without any problem, cannot help you with OBD11 since I don't use it


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> I did this code at the time using VCDS without any problem, cannot help you with OBD11 since I don't use it


Are you talking about

Unit 1
Coding
Byte 9
Bit 2 

?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

I've patiently waited for app updates - in hope it will fix my error. to no avail. 

I am desperate for this app to work as my long coding is not working as it should. 

Has anyone found a work around which is not mentioned above? 

Tried:

ignition on
ignition off, no gear display
ignition off, P displayed

Same error every time


----------



## Elliott1407 (Jan 12, 2022)

-BigMac- said:


> I've patiently waited for app updates - in hope it will fix my error. to no avail.
> 
> I am desperate for this app to work as my long coding is not working as it should.
> 
> ...


same problem with my s3, you found a fix?


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Elliott1407 said:


> same problem with my s3, you found a fix?


Nope, and I dont want to do the hardware mode - if there is software options. 
Kind of frustrating as I bought the whole OBD for this mod in particular, among other less important mods.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Stick a charger on the battery, and make sure the bonnet is open an try again. Had the same issue even with hard coding.


----------

